# Get the N7 navbar to act like the gnex's



## BeeStang (Jul 12, 2012)

Is there a way to get the Navbar on the n7 to behave just like the gnex's? Basically stay on Right side edge when in landscape?


----------



## mongodroid (Feb 24, 2012)

thats the best question ive heard all day,, i was playing a game last night and thought the same thing, thanx OP,, steve


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

You could change the DPI so it goes into phone mode or you could load paranoid android and change the system ui to be in phone mode.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

PA phone UI...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BeeStang (Jul 12, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> You could change the DPI so it goes into phone mode or you could load paranoid android and change the system ui to be in phone mode.


ah! thx man. i'll give it a try


----------

